# My Betta Painting!



## jacbrat101 (Jun 27, 2014)

I decided I wanted to paint a picture and decided to do one of a cartoon Betta. I'm actually quite pleased with how it turned out especially since I'm not very artistic:-D.


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

That looks very nice!


----------



## jacbrat101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks great!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Super cute!!!!


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

aww so cute is it for sale 25$ im willing


----------



## BlueDumboGirl (Jul 2, 2014)

Good job!


----------

